# Help!!! Someone show me how to get rid of de-nib marks !!



## bigchris350

Help!!! Someone show me how to get rid of de-nib marks !!
Having problems with the glasurit (white label) pro clear 1 lacquer at the moment
we have had farecla,3M AND swissvax down to "demo" and every rep has been proved wrong, no one seems to know the problem!! when painted , DE-nibbed mopped then left in the sun to heat up and the DE-nib marks ALWAYS come back !.

we can solve this by spending hours and hours doing each panel but that cant happen as its not cost effective and believe me we do spend time trying to get this right.
if there's any traders that genuinely think they can help please contact me ASAP


----------



## Sicskate

You posted this a few days ago too...


----------



## sata

If you want the fastest way.... well you probably already know the answer... 

its called ...flatting.... flat it back .... get everything cleaned and fire on new clear...

If your clear has sat for a while.... then it may be that its starting to breakdown... chemical wise... 

Best to fire on some Max clear....very forgiving .... 

Hope that helps.... 

Probably not what you want to hear...but time is money and faffing around bitting and bobbing is not the way forward... far better and quicker to go back a step... and then go forward...

Sata


----------



## Sicskate

Why not just ask someone from glasurit to spend the day with you to see where you're going wrong?


----------



## Teufel




----------

